# Cpc exam - chances of passing



## lottie66 (May 31, 2012)

I recently took the cpc exam for the first time. I only missed passing by 5points. Does anyone know how many questions that I may have missed? Also, I am scheduled to retake the exam on 06/16/12. Is the retake a lot like the first exam, and also I need some pointers on what I need to do to increase my chances of passing.


----------



## dclark7 (May 31, 2012)

You missed about 52 questions.  Since you only need 70% to pass you can miss up to 45 questions and still pass.  The retake will be just like the first one you took, but will have different questions.  There are alot of good test taking techniques in other posts.  Do a search and you'll be amazed at some of the great pointers people have suggested.  Good luck.


----------



## andone9d9 (May 31, 2012)

I would suggest that you go through and answer the questions you absolutely know. Then you go back and spend the rest of your time on the things you don't know or are not sure about.


----------



## lottie66 (May 31, 2012)

*Cpc exam*

Thanks so much for answering my question. I will take your advice!


----------



## michaelloss (May 31, 2012)

*CPC Exam*

I would disagree with picking and choosing.

Answer every question but do not spend large amounts of  time trying to figure out an answer.  Mark every answer on score sheet.  Mark one in test booklet you are not sure about and then when there is time at the end you can come back for review.  I did CMPA exam last month, finished in 3 hours, had plenty of time to review the 8 I had marked that I did not know.

Michael


----------



## lottie66 (May 31, 2012)

*Cpc exam*

That sounds like a great idea. Thanks Michael!


----------



## Connor (May 31, 2012)

Depends on how you take the test, but one of the best pieces of advice I recieved was to look up the answers first, so you know exactly what you're looking for in the question. Know that two of the multiple choice answers don't belong, eliminate those immediately and then work from the remaining answers. At this point you're already prepared for the test, now it's just a matter of putting it all together. 

Good Luck!


----------



## dyj (Jun 2, 2012)

i also having my exam on june 16,for the first time and i am so much anxious about time only
i have seen lot many are not able to finish the exam in time


----------



## beckiw (Jun 2, 2012)

I work my test straight through, question 1 to question 150.  That's just how I prefer it.  One thing that helps is to know your code ranges.  For example, one question was about a well baby check with immunizations.  One answer didn't bill an E&M code at all, I crossed it out.  Another answer billed a 99212, which isn't for well baby checks, I crossed it out.  Left me with 2 choices, without looking up a single code.  By knowing ranges by heart, definitely helped speed up the process.


----------



## wrightju1 (Jun 3, 2012)

I highly recommend the AAPC study guide and online practice exams.  They really made a difference for me.  Since you get one retake I would recommend you make sure you're ready before taking it, even if you need to push the date back some.


----------



## sravanthiprassad02827@gmail.com (Apr 5, 2018)

*About grading*

Hi aapc I failed in exam.. But I knew that I have kept 135 correct answers .can I go for recorrection how much cost it will take


----------



## sravanthiprassad02827@gmail.com (Apr 5, 2018)

*Grading*

How the grading given series wise


----------



## Mayzoo (Apr 5, 2018)

Contact AAPC via chat, email, or phone and ask them the procedure for regrading your exam.

Just curious, but how could you know you had 135 right?


----------



## djprint (Apr 6, 2018)

I took the CPC test a few years ago with zero coding experience and passed the first time. I prepared for 3 weeks by taking every practice test available. I downloaded questions online and amassed my own huge test bank of practice questions.  I started the test from the back where everyone had commented the questions were easier and they were. I was able to get perfect scores on several of the easier sections. I left the more difficult sections for last, the skin and orthopaedics. I was able to answer enough questions right to pass, despite my poor performance on those sections.
My #1 rule was never to change an answer unless I was 1000% sure it was wrong. You have to trust your subconscious (the gut) when answering some of the questions. The subconscious mind sometimes knows before the conscious mind. And lastly, if you do decide to take the test from the back, you must be vigilant that the corresponding question number matches the answer sheet number. I repeated in my head  #42 test #42 answer so I would mark the answer sheet correctly. Last thing you want is all your answers out of order. Best of luck to you.


----------

